# National F*ckwad League



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

So it seems the NFL is threatening to sue local New Orleans businesses that sell shirts with the "Who Dat" phrase printed on them. Apparently, they came up with the famous slogan that has been the mantra of the team for decades. :confused02: It's funny they haven't minded up until now, a week before the Saints travel to their first Super Bowl in franchise history. In fact they just filed for rites to the slogan the day after we beat the Vikings... 

http://www.nola.com/saints/index.ssf/2010/01/who_dat_belongs_to_the_ages_no.html


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

So only the NFL has the rights to sell those Who Dat shirts.. and if they win this which they probably will, they gonna sell to the Saints fans those shirts = more money for the NFL none for those others..

Canada on strike style.. we need more money.. like they have none and need this not to starve..


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah its pretty low down. Especially considering how poor our economy is down here to begin with. They even have the balls to say they own the rites to the fleur-de-lis!!? They better tell France and Canada quick...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Did not know they own it.. so flag logo of my country which is Bosnia and Hercegovina is also owned by the NFL partly









They kick you while you are down and say its fair.. very lame move NFL..


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys are next on their hit list watch out!:laugh:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

this is the newer flag (they changed it after our civil war ended) i wonder if NFL has something to do with it.. now it only has stars .. 

But atleast the Saints have a really good chance to win this unless the NFL plays God and tells some refferes to be against ya whatever happens in the game.. that would suck even more..

Saints are gonna win this fair and square i hope.. but NFL should be ashamed by doing this..

Good luck..


----------

